# In search of Bumble, South Uist, Outer Hebrides



## Tim Tucker 2 (May 29, 2019)

Last year when we were in South Uist, Outer Hebrides we met and photographed a little wild Shetland pony foal Sandra named “Bumble”. We’ve not seen him in a year, mainly because I wouldn’t let Sandra load him in the boot of the camper and take him home as I didn’t think it a good idea to wear out our welcome by bringing back horse rustling to the islands.

*Bumble, as he was a year ago*







So back we went to Loch Sgiopoirt, where we last saw him, to see if we could track him down and see what has become of him. And right at the end of the road we came across what looked to be Bumble’s mum, as she had a distinct two-tone main. And there we came across a distinct reminder that the life of a wild pony in the Outer Hebrides is not as comfortable or safe as we like to imagine.

There was a black stallion, (of pony dimensions), and his brood of two mares who he guarded continuously and jealously. One just had a foal, now named “Cinder”, and the other was just coming into season and so the stallion was chasing all and sundry, including Sandra who spent some time watching atop a conveniently placed block of concrete.
*
Cinder and mum*





But there was also a male of around one year old that the stallion was particularly aggressive to and chased away in no uncertain terms with teeth and hooves into the wilds of the peat moors. Sandra couldn’t really get close as to show preference seemed to cause the stallion to chase him away even more aggressively. We gave up our search for the day and returned to the campsite in North Uist.  Sandra’s mind was still wondering if the lonely horse on the moors was Bumble and if he was alone on this night.

A couple of days later we returned and stopped near a small herd of ponies to ask about Bumble, with a few carrots. Sandra greatly underestimated how well the carrots would be appreciated as the next I saw of her she was running back towards the camper, four ponies in chase, flinging carrots back over her shoulder.

”They’ve not seen him,” Sandra managed to say when she caught her breath with the air of someone who was in total control the whole time.

* Tina T and a friend*





We then met Tina T and her friend who were far more chilled. Eager to help, and with a chomp on a carrot, they gathered round.

* Tina T and friends help*






“Have you seen a young lad called bumble?”

“McNhey,” Tina T replied as she had a Scottish accent, “but yea may chust be trying at t' other end of the road.”

So the other end of the road we tried.

* Bumble at last*





The recognition on Sandra’s face said it all.

* Reunited*


----------



## Jeff15 (May 29, 2019)

Lovely story and some nice images......


----------

